# GIRLS ECNL SW Conference (Bottom 4)



## zags77 (Mar 16, 2021)

Two part question here.  Obviously results are different at every age group, but with the SW Conference expanding to 16 teams:

1.  Which 4 clubs are the 4 worst performing ECNL clubs in the SW Conference?
2.  Are you better off playing on one of these teams (bottom 4)  vs. playing GA, DPL or Flight 1 (Discovery League)?

Interested in everyone's thoughts...


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 16, 2021)

zags77 said:


> Two part question here.  Obviously results are different at every age group, but with the SW Conference expanding to 16 teams:
> 
> 1.  Which 4 clubs are the 4 worst performing ECNL clubs in the SW Conference?
> 2.  Are you better off playing on one of these teams (bottom 4)  vs. playing GA, DPL or Flight 1 (Discovery League)?
> ...


1. Too early to tell what will be the 4 worst clubs overall. There has not been much of a season yet.

2. You are better off still in ECNL vs GA in the SW. The top club in the SW GA is leaving for ECNL. The year before when DA was strong that top club had a losing record when looking at all the age groups. The point? GA is substantially weaker in the SW vs ECNL.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 16, 2021)

FYI Zags, 17 teams in SW ECNL for next season not 16....

@Desert Hound is correct above. But if you want just go through each age group and average out the positions and you will get your answer..........although 5 games in I am not sure what it'll tell you....last year based purely on the stats the bottom four were Rebels, Eagles, Arsenal FC and DMCV Sharks..... FWIW (I don't want to keep posting the same ECNL and DA chart 2019-20 chart but can do if somebody wants)

they still have some good teams at those clubs and I think playing against them still offers a challenge better than other non league clubs with a few exceptions of certain individual teams........


----------



## zags77 (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh yes, I forgot Utah Royals (AZ).....


----------



## Yousername (Mar 16, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> 1. Too early to tell what will be the 4 worst clubs overall. There has not been much of a season yet.
> 
> 2. You are better off still in ECNL vs GA in the SW. The top club in the SW GA is leaving for ECNL. The year before when DA was strong that top club had a losing record when looking at all the age groups. The point? GA is substantially weaker in the SW vs ECNL.


Agree with point #1- if you look at standings, some teams have only played 2 games while others have played 9. 
As for point #2- I’ll stay out of the GA vs ECNL pissing match. It’s a pointless argument with no winner.


----------

